# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Male Leucistic Het. sunset Monocled Cobra

## RBCpythons

New Pics of my 2010 Leucistic Monocled Cobra. Thought id keep ya updated, i havent posted in a while.

----------

EchoPyrex (07-03-2011)

----------


## EchoPyrex

Such a beautiful snake. I love the way most hots look, but unfortunately I do not have the experience or the genitalia to own one.  :Wag of the finger: 

Is this your only hot??

Thanks for sharing.  :Good Job:

----------


## RBCpythons

> Such a beautiful snake. I love the way most hots look, but unfortunately I do not have the experience or the genitalia to own one. 
> 
> Is this your only hot??
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 Thank you. I've had many Hots. I enjoy the monocled cobra the most though.

----------


## DellaF

He's gorgeous! Know way he can turn around in that tube I hope  :Smile:

----------


## RBCpythons

> He's gorgeous! Know way he can turn around in that tube I hope


Thank you! Lol! No he cant spin around. I have him in there for size comparison. Even if he were out he wont strike unless hes hungry.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is the most gorgeous looking cobra I have ever seen!

----------


## Denial

great looking lucy. Hoping to add a few more cobras to the collection at the end of the month.

----------


## pinkeye714

gah, i would love to own a Cobra. Such beautiful creatures. to bad you cant breed the venom out of them ;] 

love yours.

----------


## Lucas339

gotta love those lucy cobras!! nice one!

----------


## jason_ladouceur

very nice snake.  man i miss my hots.  they have a presence to them that just hard to describe.  not sure i would handle one without shoes on,  watch your toes lol :Wink:

----------


## RBCpythons

> very nice snake.  man i miss my hots.  they have a presence to them that just hard to describe.  not sure i would handle one without shoes on,  watch your toes lol


LOL! Trying the tribal way  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## ahunt037

beautiful snake but i cant own one i wouldnt be able to sleep at night always thinking its gonna get out its gonna get out lol

----------


## Shawnfireball

nice snake but i dont understand what the tube is for. is it for a "safer" way to measure them?

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> nice snake but i dont understand what the tube is for. is it for a "safer" way to measure them?


tubing is a "safe" way of performing all sorts of maintenance of hots that would otherwise require you to restrain the animal behind the head.  I have even used it successfully to treat infectious stomatitis resulting from a broken fang in a particularly uppity crotalus viridis.

----------


## RBCpythons

> tubing is a "safe" way of performing all sorts of maintenance of hots that would otherwise require you to restrain the animal behind the head.  I have even used it successfully to treat infectious stomatitis resulting from a broken fang in a particularly uppity crotalus viridis.


LOL! What he said  :Good Job:

----------


## RBCpythons

> beautiful snake but i cant own one i wouldnt be able to sleep at night always thinking its gonna get out its gonna get out lol


Thats why i have a small vision cage with a lock. Im the only one with the key. And i double check it before i go to sleep  :Very Happy:

----------


## mark and marley

beautiful snake!
take care of it and yourself.

----------


## RaptorNinja

I've always loved cobras, and yours is probably the most beautiful cobra I have ever seen!

----------


## cmack91

> very nice snake.  man i miss my hots.  they have a presence to them that just hard to describe.  not sure i would handle one without shoes on,  watch your toes lol


i think its called adrenaline lol

----------


## adamsky27

That is one beautiful animal. Do you have any videos?

----------


## aboutsnakes

a white  beauty !!

----------


## Charlie Smith

What, no new pics?  Please, let's see some new pics.

----------

